# Newhaven/ Dieppe to Paris



## Julie Clark (5 Aug 2012)

Hi
A friend and I are planning to cycle from Brighton to Paris via Newhaven/ Dieppe at the end of August and we're looking for advice on a good route over 4 days (the less hills the better). Also recommendations on good places to stay, visit and whether we need to book in advance etc as this is our first expedition.
Would really appreciate any advice you can offer.


----------



## Brains (6 Aug 2012)

look up the route verte. it's a disused railway line that runs from Le havre to Paris.


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Aug 2012)

Look at this site.
http://www.donaldhirsch.com/dieppeparis.pdf


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Aug 2012)

I'd avoid the avenue verte. It's slow and you'll get a sore arse. 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fnrtc-to-newhaven-dieppe-and-paris.94346/ although the drinking exploits aren't for everyone.

If you do a search on chambres d'hote in Saint-Saens you won't go wrong - but you will need to book ahead


----------



## john xyz (6 Aug 2012)

Its never pointed out, but there is NO cycle track all the way from the coast to Paris. Avenue Verte is a track 10 mile from coast inland of Dieppe, then about 10 miles i believe from outskirts into Paris. Rest of the time its on (quiet i believe) roads.
Why ther is such a rumour that its all path i have no idea. Probably from the press/news...?


----------



## Julie Clark (7 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I've found variations on the Dieppe to Paris route and am looking for the shortest and less hilly if that's possible and have heard the easiest/ safest way into Paris in via north east of the city?


----------



## john xyz (8 Aug 2012)

We go on Sunday and have been looking at some possibilities. Believe there is a canal path from the NE, but - although longer, the Donald Hirsch (google it) route looks better....from the West. Comes in via Versailles and Bois de Boulogne (where we'll camp) on lots of paths to within a mile of Eiffel Tower..


----------



## Julie Clark (8 Aug 2012)

Thanks. We go on 26th. I'm considering both of those routes. Let me know how you get on!


----------



## Julie Clark (8 Aug 2012)

Would anyone recommend any other cycle maps?


----------



## john xyz (9 Aug 2012)

I asked this question.. look at the thread (under touring) What Maps For France, from a couple of weeks ago. All the regular guys gave their opinions. I got so confused by it all that i'm just photocopying pages from an old road atlas... 1:200000, so it shows all the roads.


----------



## Julie Clark (9 Aug 2012)

Hahah I was told it was really straightforward but it doesn't seem to be so as there are different routes you can take. Sounds like it's a well cycled and popular route though.


----------



## Julie Clark (9 Aug 2012)

The Michelin is a good map. Does anyone know anything about the hills we'll encounter?


----------



## Julie Clark (9 Aug 2012)

Brains said:


> look up the route verte. it's a disused railway line that runs from Le havre to Paris.


I've looked it up and it doesn't seem like it goes all the way to Paris. Is it an easy route to follow?


----------



## john xyz (9 Aug 2012)

The hills are French, so that makes them ok in my book! AND what goes up must come down... We're going from Calais, so dont encounter the 'route verte'. Heading south on the minorist of minor roads via Amiens - my son (14) wants to explore here for some reason. I'm happy with that for a breather.
Hoping the rain will mainly lay off - we're wild camping. I'll take lots of pics and put them on Facebook if you're intrerested, pics are too big to go on here. I'll do a diary on here though upon our return. TGV booked from Paris back to Calais. Looking forward to it, also slightly aprehensive at all the unknowns that await us!!


----------



## StuartG (13 Aug 2012)

Avenue Verte is 40 km of a 140km journey between Dieppe and Paris. Done it twice and its ideal start if you have not cycled abroad before. That's its main virtue. Its really orientated at the family cyclist on a sit up and beg. The frequent 'give way' signs at every passing lane and path quickly become a bore.

Be brave and stick to the French D roads. Most are pretty quiet and the drivers are shockingly considerate. Take the one parallel to AV and go through Saint Saen. You can easily plot a variety of routes to Marines which will take you through the gentle rolling hills of Normandy. I never found any that required the small ring on my triple. Enjoy Marines, its a fitting finale to some of the greatest riding you can find anywhere. From there to Paris is dreadful. There's no escaping traffic, the Ile de France is not beautiful and while Paris is a beautiful compact city - its environs stretch forever in a manner that will have you longing for the Uxbridge bypass.

But don't worry about that. By then the allure of Paris will close your mind and you just focus on getting there and enjoying the city. Btw the first 5km out of Dieppe is also challenging. I recommend you study that carefully. Use streetview to familiarise your self with the roads, one way system and junctions. Its worth it. After 5km you hit beautiful country and quiet roads. 
Here you just relax and enjoy the ride. You won't even trouble the map much if you basically know where you are going. I recommend the Michelin regional 1:200000 map. You will need an Ile de France map but I found the 1:200000 didn't cover the density of towns and complex roads systems adequately. I have yet to find a decent OS Landranger 1:50000 equivelent. And take a street map of Paris.

Don't forget to check whether your Paris accommodation takes bikes. Many Hotels are tiny and space is at a premium.

Finally you need to decide which ferry to take. The morning ferry gets you in mid-afternoon which won't give you a lot of time cycling before sunset. That's why DZ suggested Sain Saens as a stop. Its about 25 miles from Dieppe. That leaves around 85 miles to Paris which is quite doable on the following day. The night ferry gets you in around 3am. If you are happy with night riding its possible to make Paris in a day but you may prefer to have a break around Gisors. That would it about 60 miles day 1 and 45 miles day 2.


----------



## Julie Clark (13 Aug 2012)

Thanks Stuart, that's really helpful.


----------



## AnneW (13 Aug 2012)

Hi Julie. We cycled from London to Paris in June (over 5 days) using the Donald Hirsch info for a good part of it. Then we went to the Michelin map, but I confess that I just followed my friends and didn't get involved in the map reading but if you want the info, I'll find out what I can for you about the bits near Paris.


----------



## Julie Clark (13 Aug 2012)

Hi, yes that'd be really helpful. We're looking at all options and neither of us have done this before!


----------



## AnneW (14 Aug 2012)

I've got my friend checking his GPS to get some info on where we went.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Aug 2012)

Est-ce que vous parlez francais?


----------



## snorri (15 Aug 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Est-ce que vous parlez francais?


Does it matter? Communication will be difficult anyway
If you wish to visit Paris leave the bike at home and take the train right in to the centre. If you wish to enjoy a cycle trip to a city in mainland Europe, pick somewhere other than Paris as a destination.


----------



## StuartG (15 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> Does it matter? Communication will be difficult anyway
> If you wish to visit Paris leave the bike at home and take the train right in to the centre. If you wish to enjoy a cycle trip to a city in mainland Europe, pick somewhere other than Paris as a destination.


Wot missing a circuit of the Arc de Triomphe? It takes about two junctions before you realise its not the people trying to exit who will kill you - but those entering with priorite a droite. An unforgettable experience if you are lucky to live and remember. Wear your brown shorts with pride ...


----------



## Crankarm (15 Aug 2012)

I don't see the point of cycling around the l'Arc de Triomphe. It's a very busy junction. There are enough collisions involving vehicles let alone putting your own life at risk by cycling onto it. Would you cycle around Marble Arch or the infamous junction at Borough that has claimed the lives of several cyclists just for the fun of it?


----------



## Crankarm (15 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> Does it matter? Communication will be difficult anyway
> If you wish to visit Paris leave the bike at home and take the train right in to the centre. If you wish to enjoy a cycle trip to a city in mainland Europe, pick somewhere other than Paris as a destination.


 
It will be that much 'arder eef u dont speek en ee Frensch.


----------



## snorri (15 Aug 2012)

Done it, but I try to ensure my unforgettable experiences will be pleasurable.
If circuits are your thing then do the Keizer Karelplein in Nijmegen, it was such fun I went round three times.


----------



## StuartG (15 Aug 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I don't see the point of cycling around the l'Arc de Triomphe. It's a very busy junction. There are enough collisions involving vehicles let alone putting your own life at risk by cycling onto it. Would you cycle around Marble Arch or the infamous junction at Borough that has claimed the lives of several cyclists just for the fun of it?


The point was to get to the other side. Just as I cycled from London Bridge through Borough and the Elephant last Saturday because Southern were not taking bikes.

You seem to be making a habit of jumping to wrong conclusions tonight ...


----------



## jefmcg (15 Aug 2012)

I haven't done this, but am thinking about it. 

It looks to me like cycle friendly hotels are scarce in Paris, so I would just arrange to send my cycle as registered baggage on Eurostar http://www.eurostar.com/UK/uk/leisure/travel_information/at_the_station/bicycles.jsp. So, arrive in Paris, dump the bike at Gare du Nord then go to your hotel, shower and enjoy and afternoon/evening in Paris and your bike should be ready to meet you at St Pancras the next day.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (15 Aug 2012)

Are you still considering going through Amiens? If so, I may be able to help you route planning in that area as I'm a local. As someone already pointed out, getting into Paris through the Ile de France will never be easy - but if you have a steady nerve and a sense of humour it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Rymo (16 Aug 2012)

I did Brighton to Paris in April, went Dover-Calais-Paris then came back to Dieppe.
Ended up taking a horribly straight busy'ish road that just heads straight to dieppe basically from the outskirts of Paris, fine if you just want to get to a ferry, did find a lovely barn to put the tent up in, sleeping on a bed of hay is nice!


----------



## rob1987s (16 Aug 2012)

Me and a group of upto 6 mates are cycling Paris to London via dieppe in April, we are getting cheap flights to Paris spending the night there, then starting the next day aiming to do about 60-65 miles before stopping for the night, trying to do it as cheap as possible, any suggestions?


----------



## Jimmy Doug (16 Aug 2012)

Jimmy Doug said:


> Are you still considering going through Amiens? If so, I may be able to help you route planning in that area as I'm a local. As someone already pointed out, getting into Paris through the Ile de France will never be easy - but if you have a steady nerve and a sense of humour it shouldn't be too bad.


 
Sorry - you must have been wondering what I was going on about! I'd just read another post about cycling to Paris and I got yours confused - you don't mention going to Amiens!



rob1987s said:


> Me and a group of upto 6 mates are cycling Paris to London via dieppe in April, we are getting cheap flights to Paris spending the night there, then starting the next day aiming to do about 60-65 miles before stopping for the night, trying to do it as cheap as possible, any suggestions?


 
When you say cheap flight, I guess that means Beauvais. There is a fairly nice route into Paris from there. I don't cycle in Paris that often, but I can get you nearly there from Beauvais along a pleasant route. It's not the most direct, and there are a couple of hills, but it's certainly prettier than heading straight south:


----------



## AnneW (21 Aug 2012)

Hi Julie -sorry it's taken so long to get back to you. Not managed to get the proper info from my mate yet, but for now, this is the route we took with hotel names. All the hotels we stayed at except one were great with the bikes. I've not listed the one that wasn't.

We stayed in London the night before we set off and were planning on staying in Greenwich (near our friends son). The Premier Inn there was really bike friendly. If you phone the hotel directly they will tell you where you can leave the bikes (meetng rooms, left lugage that kind of area).

First day ended in East Grinstead. Nice B&B but didn't have anywhere for bikes (although we had asked at booking) and thought we should lock them to the railings in the park at the back. We took them into our rooms though I don't think the staff were happy.

East Grinstead to Newhaven. Premier Inn there is great for bikes, they gave us ground floor rooms and were really helpful.

We got the 10.30 ferry in the morning, arriving in Dieppe at 3 in the afternoon. If we did it again we'd stay in Dieppe and set off cycling the next day. Insead we had to cycle quickly down the Avenue Verte in order to reach (and find!) our B&B. Shame as it's a beautiful area and we all wished we'd see more of it.

Forges Les Eaux, stayed at Chambres d'Hotes et Roulottes Le Clos de Quesnay. Fabulous family run place, sadly we were too late for dinner but the other residents were effusive in their praise about the food. If breakfast was anything to go by I bet it was amazing.

Next stop, Neuville Bosc. The hotel we stayed at was in Monts, a little difficult to find, even with gps but it was worth it. Le Clos de Vignes is a gem, great rooms and a swimming pool. The food was exceptional.

Next stop Saint Germain en Laye on the outskirts of Paris. We stayed at the Residence Le Chateau du Val. This is the home of the Legion D'Honneur; as there are no longer enough people with the award, part of the Chateau has been opened as a hotel. The rooms have a view of Paris in the distance. We were blown away by this place. The receptionist speaks perfect English and ordered us a taxi, chose us a restaurant and generally looked after us really well.

Paris is only about 18 miles away but, if you try to find the quiet route as we did, it's easy to get lost. When my mate finally gets me the proper details I'm hoping to be able to locate the hill that took us down to the banks of the Seine - an amazing way to arrive at the river!

We did as jefmcg suggested and sent our bikes back to London as soon as we reached Paris. It was around £25-30 per bike and well worth the money. We got the Eurostar back and picked up the bikes without a problem.

Our Paris hotel waas OK and if you want the details I can send them on to you but all hotels in Paris are pretty much the same if you're on a budget.

This is just an overvew to give you an idea of the general route we took. If you need anything more let me know.


----------



## Julie Clark (21 Aug 2012)

Hi Anne

Thank you so much, that's really helpful especially jefmcg!!

Julie


----------



## Julie Clark (21 Aug 2012)

jefmcg said:


> I haven't done this, but am thinking about it.
> 
> It looks to me like cycle friendly hotels are scarce in Paris, so I would just arrange to send my cycle as registered baggage on Eurostar http://www.eurostar.com/UK/uk/leisure/travel_information/at_the_station/bicycles.jsp. So, arrive in Paris, dump the bike at Gare du Nord then go to your hotel, shower and enjoy and afternoon/evening in Paris and your bike should be ready to meet you at St Pancras the next day.


 
Thank you, really useful!!


----------



## jefmcg (21 Aug 2012)

If you want somewhere to stay near Dieppe, I'd like to recommend a B&B we stayed at in 2008 (when on a driving holiday). It was just the most lovely place, a chateau previously owned by a Russian chess master with a wonderful host and hostess. I went for an early morning walk and stumbled onto the Avenue Verte. When I got back, the host and I discussed what animals I had seen with the aid of a French/English dictionary. The hostess speaks excellent English.

http://www.lachatellenie.com/index_eng.htm (I think we must have stayed in Le Roi).

You definitely would not be taking your cycles into the Chateau, but they would be safe anywhere on the property.

At the time, motorway junction Ibis rooms cost 60€, while this was 70€ B&B. Prices have increased, I see.

I've really been looking for an excuse to return there. To say nothing of the camembert, cidre and galettes


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'd avoid the avenue verte. It's slow and you'll get a sore arse.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fnrtc-to-newhaven-dieppe-and-paris.94346/ although the drinking exploits aren't for everyone.
> 
> If you do a search on chambres d'hote in Saint-Saens you won't go wrong - but you will need to book ahead


It is a good ride - traffic or not...it gets you into Paris! If you want clean and somewhere to put your bike etc, and don't need frilly pillowcases but a hot shower and a pillow with cleanliness, then Etap / Ibis are good ports of call. The FNR hardy (re: dellzeqq's link above) bash into Paris from Dieppe to the Etap at Avenue Jean-Jaures - which is near Gare du Nord and has a lot of space for bikes downstairs - if they don't put it in a side room. Take a lock, as usual. Cyclepaths across Paris abound - and they often help. Trouble is learning where to get on and off them. Best go for a beer or two and watch... StuartG's advice is also sound.


----------

